# im a complete monster



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont know what i was thinking, or lack thereof. i just, i dont know. I dont think will ever get another rat again. i... just. i guess, i cant be trusted. im probably the only person i know who could be this stupid. i guess im posting on here because im so sad, or mad for that matter, that i wont even cry any more. I dont know who to ask forgiveness from, or who to apologize to besides 3 little sweet motionless creatures whom i have let down. You see, i have, well, im not going to give excuses, the baseline is, im lazy, and stupid. My 3 little angles starved to death. I know i am going to get completely shunned for this and i should. It was my fault and i blame myself 100%. I dont know how i didnt notice, or remember, that they were not getting fed. I feel so horrible right now that it is unbearable. The worst part is that andrew still had a pulse. I have to give him credit. Because i know he waited for me to find him so i could have a chance to say goodbye. we had to help him along, as the vet said he had no chance. his pulse was about 1 beat every 2 seconds. 

I guess the reason i posted this was because i needed to tell someone, and say sorry to someone. 
i dont expect sympathy, but i want you all to give it to my rats. As they we strong, and held on to the end. 

I am sorry to let the rat community down, and to let all of you down. 


i dont know how to forgive myself.
So
there you have it.
My story of what i found when i got home.

i dont know what to do now, im debating weather or not to hit submit. Well.. here goes


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for those poor neglected rats and the suffering they endured.

May they all RIP now.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I am sorry to let the rat community down, and to let all of you down.


It isn't us you should be saying sorry to.

I'm not going to say anything, except, it takes a lot longer than you think to starve an animal to death. Those poor little guys...

And in reply to your other thread in the lounge, *do not* consider getting any more pets until you can show yourself responsible enough to care for another living creature.


----------



## Sweetpea (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm at a loss here. I mean...seriously. In order for this to happen you would have had to totally and completely ignore your babies. Did you never change their bedding? Take them out and play with them? Even just pet them? You would have had to simply walk by them day after day and not even look at them. I'm appalled and...just appalled. And NO you should not get any other kind of living thing that depends on you.

Mods...I suggest this thread be locked because it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

A quick click to your profile, and the first thread i clicked on in the link inside you mentioned your age.

You're 15 years old. That's old enough to take responsibility, and also old enough to choose the type of human being you're going to be. You need to sit back and realize that right now you're the type of person who lets his/her pets starve to death. Is that really who you want to be?

I urge you to at least make your rats' deaths mean something, and make a few decisions right now in their honour. Ration1802 is right, it isn't us you should be apologizing to... it's your rats you let down. Remember them in the most positive way possible, by helping others in their memory... volunteer at at a humane society, an animal shelter, dedicate a portion of your allowance for the next while towards supplying a shelter with good quality food for their rats. It isn't time yet for you to own your own rats, but for the sake of those you've let down, show that you're not just a person who lets down those who rely on him/her the most, and make some positive REAL commitments to helping other animals in need... in memory of your three little angels, and for your own sake.


----------



## RFAdmin (Feb 25, 2006)

areoseek has clearly made a horrible mistake. the members that have replied are right. you should volunteer and help animals before you ever think of owning one again. thread locked.


----------

